# stop conplaining



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Interesting thoughts but your sentence structure and spelling could use some work.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Driveholes.... Oh snap!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Driveholes.... Oh snap!


That's Mr Drivehole



stev1800 said:


> yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say


Aren't you talking behind the drivers back? If you don't like it, save up and get your own car


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

That's MISS DRIVEHOLE to you !!!!


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

is there a head scratcher emoji? 

has to be a troll, right? I mean, when you put down a SC addy and you don't even spell the title correctly? that's just playing too hard into the stereotype, isn't it?


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

stev1800 said:


> yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say


I love the satire. It almost went over my head but you must be very clever to post a thread dripping with irony and sarcasm. The misspelled title along with the uneducated ramblings could only come from someone whose intelligence refects the part of a happily content Uber ant.

Bravo Sir.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Gg ft. Gf if du hff yf if guggggfg

Blah blah blahh st vydhd gf f i drive blue spark moving to cail next week already approved there with my chevy spark

It has the reqiured seatbelts brandnew no more cupholder seat inseat screens


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

stev1800 said:


> Gg ft. Gf if du hff yf if guggggfg
> 
> Blah blah blahh st vydhd gf f i drive blue spark moving to cail next week already approved there with my chevy spark
> 
> It has the reqiured seatbelts brandnew no more cupholder seat inseat screens


Go home, you're drunk.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> Very rude to drivers that need advice about pay. The very company yall partner with so darn greedy. If u like the work and drive. When u conplain yall can ban me from here to if yall want to. I'm just being truthful for what i read and say.


^^

I fixed it for you. My copy paste been acting up but this sounds accurate as to what you were trying to convey.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Im not drunk i dont drink thank u very much


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Didn’t you say your uber rating is 4.4 yet you got the preferred driver box from uber which only 4.9+ rated drivers can get.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say


Holyrunonsentencebatman, need to invest in some edumacation there



stev1800 said:


> Gg ft. Gf if du hff yf if guggggfg
> 
> Blah blah blahh st vydhd gf f i drive blue spark moving to cail next week already approved there with my chevy spark
> 
> It has the reqiured seatbelts brandnew no more cupholder seat inseat screens


Put the kool aid down



stev1800 said:


> Im not drunk i dont drink thank u very much


Are you sure about that? Can smell the alcohol way over here. Surprised you are still conscious after drinking.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Folks... I think its trying to communicate with us... But I can't be sure! Is there a translator for BS in the house?


----------



## glenga75 (Dec 22, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> Gg ft. Gf if du hff yf if guggggfg
> 
> Blah blah blahh st vydhd gf f i drive blue spark moving to cail next week already approved there with my chevy spark
> 
> It has the reqiured seatbelts brandnew no more cupholder seat inseat screens


Bravo, now you can go spark yourself.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

yea i still have that box why r u mad about me having it


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

What does yall mean? Not familiar with that word in these parts!


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

You’re gnarly


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

southern saying mean you all


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Eat a snickers....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say


Seek jesus, he lives on the east side.... doesn't tip either


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

And yall bash me because im being truthful


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> And yall bash me because im being truthful


Sign up to drive for uber then your speech will have precedence


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yall r just greedy and dont care about nothing but ur money not that uber has saved meny people getting in there cars not knowing where they r and driving druck and hurting some innocent person that happen to be on the road the same bars close all yall want is money


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

stev1800 said:


> And yall bash me because im being truthful


Beong truthful, have you told any drivers how you feel? It's funny how you berate drivers for talking behind riders back I doubt you tell drivers to their face how you feel



stev1800 said:


> Yall r just greedy and dont care about nothing but ur money not that uber has saved meny people getting in there cars not knowing where they r and driving druck and hurting some innocent person that happen to be on the road the same bars close all yall want is money


Who doesnt want money? Do people buy drinks for you all the time? Even girls who never pay for drinks at bar closing time want money


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> Yall r just greedy and dont care about nothing but ur money not that uber has saved meny people getting in there cars not knowing where they r and driving druck and hurting some innocent person that happen to be on the road the same bars close all yall want is money


All we want is money.... are you mentally handicapped.... we drive for money


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Greedy drivers yall say on this board lets learn how to get money from riders and lets play the surge to charge riders more what if riders had a strike and no rides means no money for the greedy drivers what if riders found this site and read all the hateful things say about them

I dont talk bad about riders

I actually do have a disability so if u have an issue with me thats fine but yall berate others on here and its wrong


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> Greedy drivers yall say on this board lets learn how to get money from riders and lets play the surge to charge riders more what if riders had a strike and no rides means no money for the greedy drivers what if riders found this site and read all the hateful things say about them
> 
> I dont talk bad about riders
> 
> I actually do have a disability so if u have an issue with me thats fine but yall berate others on here and its wrong


And I'm a disabled veteran of foreign affairs....


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

So u just want riders charged extra because of ur greed

Asperger's does sire im not stupid


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> So u just want riders charged extra because of ur greed
> 
> Asperger's does sire im not stupid


Sigh


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

And sire im glad u served our country

But that does change the fact that yall want extra out of people wanting to get home safely

Does not sorry

I one came on here to ask for advice and got berated just like yall do other drivers that come here for advice


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> And sire im glad u served our country
> 
> But that does change the fact that yall want extra out of people wanting to get home safely
> 
> ...


You cameto a driver's forum, then insulted drivers.....


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

I never insulted no one just speaking what i know where is that an insult its just the truth even another driver said all we want is money

And its wrong u should do this cause u r wanting people home safely and not wanting them to drive druck and hurt others

Look at a lot of drivers that ask yall for help all yall do is berate them u know 

i do this because i enjoy meeting new people if i dont make very much so be it if i make a lot thats fine to atleast i met new people and got them home safely and had fun cause i like driving and if they dont tip thats fine to i guve out more 5 star ratings to riders then yall do


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

My husband and I are both disabled and restricted as to what we can do for work. He's a veteran with PTSD that prevents him from being too social. But Uber gives me a way to still be active and social and bring money to the table while I go through therapy.
Don't judge us for being weary about cuts in rates, because you could never understand WHY some of us have started working for the company, or why we still work for them. YOU stev1800, are the one being presumptuous and rude.

ALSO, its STUPID to surrender honey holes to newcomers. But if said newcomers decided to take some time with the cute little SEARCH FEATURE at the top of the page, then they wouldn't have to ask and be so bold as to agitate the rest of us.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

We want uber to stop taking half the fare. They shouldn't have the nerve to take more than 20 percent of any fare. They run a app and process payment, Square does the same thing and charge a few percent.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Im not being judgmental im just going on complaints ive gotten from riders where yall r canceling on riders before even calling i call a couple of time if there not at the location waiting
Plus i don't ride by and look at the rider then wait and cancel thats just wrong i seen where one driver got a rider charged 15 dollars cause he just rode by i showed the guy how to get his money back cause its plain wrong


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Interesting thoughts but your sentence structure and spelling could use some work.


you mean you understood that bloated dribble of a sentence?



MoreTips said:


> We want uber to stop taking half the fare. They shouldn't have the nerve to take more than 20 percent of any fare. They run a app and process payment, Square does the same thing and charge a few percent.


you agreed to a per mile and per minute rate.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Honey holes r not hidden just look at the rider app if a buch of drivers r there then thats wheres there is something going on so drivers come to that area i know here its a random ping system i know if i see a buch of drivers that around somewhere thats not an airport ill check it out then theres ur honey hole gone


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm going to *conplaining * all I want!


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes u agred to what uber set in there terms its not ur terms i understand its ur car but when signed up u agred to ubers terms and conditions

U agred to the apps terms but yall just bash it and do wrong of it


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> Yes u agred to what uber set in there terms its not ur terms i understand its ur car but when signed up u agred to ubers terms and conditions
> 
> U agred to the apps terms but yall just bash it and do wrong of it


Isn't your rating 4.4 on uber? Why are you so protective of the paxs if they clearly don't like you.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Only a fool would purposefully go and sit for any amount of time on a doggie pile of cars that haven't been disappearing/reappearing in the app. Just like only a fool would chase surge for miles when no where near it, or follow the ants to a low boost zone to sit with other ants when there's no scraps on the table for any of them, and then proceed to camp with the pile of ants.
None of those things equate to what a honey hole means. And I doubt you'll ever grasp how to embrace the concept.
Honey pots are also not eternal. They shift, ebb and flow daily.
The same as the crowds.

When we rebel against the terms, its because the terms are as ever changing as our money pots. And usually without telling us until the damage is done. You don't understand how EASY it used to be to make money at this. Before over saturation and MANY rate cuts.
Maybe after you get bit the way some of us have, you'll understand and stop drinking the bloody kool aid.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

No my rating is higher then that i am not going to tell u my real rating but its higher then 4.70 so yea i lyed cause yall greedy and i do not like greedy drivers


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Greedy ?? I barely made 30 bucks yesterday


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

U agred that the terms can change with or with out notice sire i know what a honey hole is ok ive goten in one before ok so no im not a fool


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> No my rating is higher then that i am not going to tell u my real rating but its higher then 4.70 so yea i lyed cause yall greedy and i do not like greedy drivers


You lied about your driver rating being 4.4 in another thread because we are greedy? You are making even less sense than that verbal diarrhea you served up in the OP.

And don't think I'm falling for this crap, you're clearly a troll with a fake picture and misspelling words on purpose.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

And trust me the car go quick in a honey hold ive been in one where i got ping every time i picked up and 2 secs another ride same spot and the surge had to be cap at 2.9 cause of a state of emergency in sc


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

What was the emergency?


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yall berated me having a small car

Hurricane the whole state was under it

Im a real driver u can call me a troll if u want but that all so means i can call u greedy


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Sigh... 
It's hard to find that balance between altruism and making enough money to cover expenses.

I'm not sure how long you've been a driver - uber tends to feed the newbs a little til they're hooked, then the well starts to get drier. Stick around a bit, you'll soon see that you have to work 3-4 days to make that car payment instead of 2. You'll notice that you're spending more time away from your family /house maintenance etc to make the same money as you were 6 months ago... 

You'll have some bogus complaints, some time when you go out of your way for someone who won't even tip you a dollar, stains in your car you didn't notice how they got there, time to get new tires sooner than you imagined etc. Then you'll be able to relate and understand what's happening with some of us. Forgive me for seeming a bit negative or jaded. I really do enjoy driving and even helping random people, as many of us do, but now and then it's a hamster wheel.

Check back in in December, when you maybe give a famous baseball player a ride to his mansion at 1 am and he doesn't tip 2 days before Christmas. I think you'll start to "get it". Good luck


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Several hours at 2.9 i thank it was 4 hours had a back up of waiting riders


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

I just broke my cherry with the ignore feature.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Conclusion: Dude's another clueless ant.
No worries folks. He won't be anting too much longer!

But I will say this. It doesn't matter how low they go, or what they change. I've always had enough business mindset to beat them at their game. I LOVE playing the game. Some of us will win every hand. BUT... You probably will not sir. I can just see you driving in capped surges in horrid, life threatening weather (2.9= not worth the risk to people that value their lives and investments), thinking you're racking it in big. Sitting in those boosts, praying for that 1.1... lol

We're not berating you for having a small car. We're berating you for thinking you know more about the business side of this gig than we do. And all the while you're just... *sigh* Just wait till the pax decide they want their free ride and you get tossed aside like garbage.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nearly 4 years driving


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Pax styles are changing from 4 years ago. They're getting greedy, wanting freebies, trying to maximize least for more. And the drivers are on the raw end of the deal. I honestly feel bad for you.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

OP, you sir are very presumptuous of everyone that does not fit into your ideal bubble. Money is a motivator in today's world no matter where you go. Both Uber and Lyft take advantage of both the drivers and the riders. From the ramblings that are coming out of you fingers into your keyboard you make it sound like that you would prefer that this service be provided at no cost to the rider. Regardless there are plenty of riders that will not hesitate to take advantage of a driver to save $5.00 on a trip and lie to get that driver suspended or deactivated just to save money.

I would also point out that the members of this board barely consist of a very small percentage of the driver community. Chances are that the experiences your riders speak of has a very high possibility of being done by drivers that are not on UP.net.

Do us all a favor do not bash people without knowing the motive or reason behind it. You sir are assuming and in this case the only thing you are accomplishing is just making an A$$ out of yourself.

BTW, separating sentences with a period (.) goes a long way in trying to get your point across in any communication.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ive had a few complaints nother majorly bad
It was not bad weather in the upstate area just near the coast state didn't want to take a chance so the put the whole state under state of emergency i know anough about this to see the greed


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> Ive had a few *complaints* nother majorly bad
> It was not bad weather in the upstate area just near the coast state didn't want to take a chance so the put the whole state under state of emergency i know anough about this to see the greed


Now you decide to spell that word right? Troll, troll, troll.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

I give uber gift cards out plus water plus aux cord if they want to listen to there own music


----------



## glenga75 (Dec 22, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> Nearly 4 years driving


Ok, we are greedy, why don't you stop at chase bank and tell them too. All they do is keeping your money safe.

Now that schools will start and we had a slow business as hell, what books should I buy to my son with those 5 stars that your lovely people have giving me?


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Plus i get a check to pay my bills anyway


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

*Headdesk* Dear god man. Why don't you just hand the Pax your weekly paycheck? LMMFAO


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Been doing for a while now

So i may even sitting at home


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

stev1800 said:


> i actually do have a disability


Let me guess, a learning disability?


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Asperger's is on the autism spectrum disorders


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> Asperger's is on the autism spectrum disorders


I don't believe you have aspergers. You have contradicted yourself and lied too many times, nothing is adding up.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

And its listed in the dsm-5 and is a covered disability for disability check


----------



## glenga75 (Dec 22, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> I give uber gift cards out plus water plus aux cord if they want to listen to there own music


UBER GIFTCARDS???????
Where do you get them?? All I get from Uber is a headache of non English speakers assistance.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

I know what i have

Walmart in 25 to 50 range and 7-11 in 15 or more range


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

My cousin has Asperger's. With regiment and regularity he manages it very well, and has a very normal life with no outward traces or issues. He also doesn't use it as an excuse to come at people he doesn't know just because they run their Independent Contractor contracts like actual businesses.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> I know what i have
> 
> Walmart in 25 to 50 range and 7-11 in 15 or more range


So you spend $25+ and give it to passengers for free on a $10 ride?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> So you spend $25+ and give it to passengers for free on a $10 ride?


Gotta call his BS now. It was fun, but now... lol. NO ONE can be THIS naively silly.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say


Reminiscent of my post "Attitudes on here." Just with worse spelling and punctuation. But I agree with some points.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Reminiscent of my post "Attitudes on here." Just with worse spelling and punctuation. But I agree with some points.


Not quite. You made points with explanations as to why you felt that way. It didn't come off as an attack, but an open ended discussion.
This guy was just a frontal assault of WTF that put people on edge.
While I felt able to have a discussion with you as to how things could be different, and the return was civil, this guy argued that only he was right and then when he was confronted on it used his Asperger's as his reason that he should be considered right.
Its this type of behavior that acts as a trigger with the jaded parts of our personalities. Most of the time, we don't even mean the trigger, it just happens. The vibe of hypocrisy didn't help the trigger much either.


----------



## welfarekid (Aug 6, 2018)

I"m the nices uber driver in Los angeles. (no car right now)


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Let me cut in here, Why are you all arguing with a clearly mentally challenged person or a troll? 

If a crazy man is yelling ridiculous things in public, Would you walk up to him and try to reason with him? 

Just leave him alone and don't give him the attention he does not deserve.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> No my rating is higher then that i am not going to tell u my real rating but its higher then 4.70 so yea i lyed cause yall greedy and i do not like greedy drivers


y'all should start yalls own website then.......


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

stev1800 said:


> yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say


I tried to read that, but after one line of poor grammar, missing punctuation, run on sentences, missing capitals, I gave up. I literally hear the teacher from the Peanuts cartoon when I tried to read this.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

stev1800 said:


> Gg ft. Gf if du hff yf if guggggfg
> 
> Blah blah blahh st vydhd gf f i drive blue spark moving to cail next week already approved there with my chevy spark
> 
> It has the reqiured seatbelts brandnew no more cupholder seat inseat screens


I remember when I had my first beer...


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> Yall r just greedy and dont care about nothing but ur money not that uber has saved meny people getting in there cars not knowing where they r and driving druck and hurting some innocent person that happen to be on the road the same bars close all yall want is money


Didn't know we could drive for free. And greedy? You must know know about Uber and how they badly they treat drivers especially pay.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

btone31 said:


> Didn't know we could drive for free. And greedy? You must know know about Uber and how they badly they treat drivers especially pay.


What do you mean? Do you have any examples?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Driveholes.... Oh snap!


Kind of" CATCY "



Uberyouber said:


> I'm going to *conplaining * all I want!


You deserve to !

Ill help !



stev1800 said:


> Yes u agred to what uber set in there terms its not ur terms i understand its ur car but when signed up u agred to ubers terms and conditions
> 
> U agred to the apps terms but yall just bash it and do wrong of it


Uber changes " TERMS" every 3 days !

Ubers " terms" are meaningless !


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

Somebody give this man some weed..


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

stev1800 said:


> yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say


Me driveholio, me need gasoline for me gashole.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

rideshareMN said:


> is there a head scratcher emoji?
> 
> has to be a troll, right? I mean, when you put down a SC addy and you don't even spell the title correctly? that's just playing too hard into the stereotype, isn't it?


It's Dara


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

stev1800 said:


> yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say


I didn't need to read any responses as I believe you are not going to be shown in a good light.
In any case, it appears you are a new member and you don't (yet) have a clue. I forgive you.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

why u care, OP? lol


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm almost at a loss for words.......almost. Get your bad grammar/punctuation/sentence structure a** back to third grade. 
A honey hole does not consist of you and fifty other ants bumping into each other in one spot. Sorry to burst y all's bubble. 
And a good part of me is convinced that ,you sir, are a charlatan, trying to see how many feathers you can ruffle. Mission accomplished. Just brace yourself for continued and hilarious abuse . You deserve every bit of it.


----------



## sjmaag (Dec 9, 2015)

disp350 said:


> What does yall mean? Not familiar with that word in these parts!


"Youze"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sjmaag said:


> "Youze"


Eh more like "youze guys" but essentially. I never thought of that.

"Y'all" is part of the daily vernacular where I live, spoken by everyone from the farmer to the doctor. Regarding my first encounter with trolls here, I almost posted "y'all are trifling" - very common phrase here.

There ya go, a long reply to a joke.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

I need just few more responses i love reading what yall post here about riders

It dont bother me what yall say about me i really don't care call me everything u can

Wow the great mockery i love it

Priceless


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> I need just few more responses i love reading what yall post here about riders
> 
> It dont bother me what yall say about me i really don't care call me everything u can
> 
> ...


Hey man, friendly suggestion.

Work on your spelling, grammar, punctuation, and sentence structure. You will be taken much more seriously on here and elsewhere if your posts are coherent.

Take my advice for what it's worth, good luck to you!


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

So to call a group of ten to 15 dollar an hour employees (before taxes) greedy seems unfair. I appreciate the surge when it occurs not because I am greedy, but because that sir helps me drive fewer hours. Maybe you get a paycheck other than from Uber/Lyft but many others don't. I would argue most don't do this job to keep drunks off the road, although that is a result. I would also guess most would do it for free to save a friend from getting a DUI or worse. Passengers are not my friends. I enjoy a great many of them as most are pretty good people. I also never know who is getting in my car next. So yes, I want to get paid for providing that service to a stranger. Could everyone be nicer? Of course. That also is a two-way street. How many rides do passengers take a day? One or two. We do ten times that and more. Have some perspective.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

people that work for money sure are greedy why dont they do it just for fun????

one of lifes big mysteries imo. hope we solve it one day


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Yooper said:


> why dont they do it just for fun????


Well, its actually quite clinical. There are these people. They're called landlords. The real mystery is why they won't accept our badges instead of money. They just keep saying no. And the utility companies are following their leads. Its a revolution!


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Witchcraft!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Stop complaining about complainers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> That's Mr Drivehole


............and SMILE when you say it and say "SIR".



MissAnne said:


> That's MISS DRIVEHOLE to you !!!!


............and SMILE when you say it and say "Ma'am".



Cklw said:


> Put the kool aid down
> 
> Are you sure about that? Can smell the alcohol way over here


You had it correct the first time: it is the effects of the Uber Kool Aid.



disp350 said:


> What does yall mean? Not familiar with that word in these parts!


In Jersey it is rendered "You'se" or "Ya''s". It is not dissimilar to the Cajun and Québec French "vous autres", the non-standard Italian "voi altri" or the Spanish "vosotros", although you use that in Spain, only.



stev1800 said:


> Yall r just greedy and dont care about nothing but ur money n all yall want is money


This is America: In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted)



stev1800 said:


> So u just want riders charged extra because of ur greed


We get cheated due to Uber's greed. The only problems that you solve by walking away from them are drug and alcohol addiction.

Why should Uber get to dictate to us that we must accept 1981 cab rates? It costs money to deliver a service. Uber is very generous with our money.



stev1800 said:


> yall greedy


When did expecting a decent return for our efforts become greed? Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Yooper said:


> people that work for money sure are greedy why dont they do it just for fun????
> 
> one of lifes big mysteries imo. hope we solve it one day


How about doing it for both fun and money? That's how I roll.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Go home, you're drunk.


Maybe catch a lyft or uber... please dont drive


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say





stev1800 said:


> yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say


Things you might want to invest in:

1) spellcheck
2) punctuation 
3) paragraphs 
4) anger management classes
5) a dictionary 
6) a thesaurus 
7) periods
8) other stuff


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Things you might want to invest in:
> 
> 1) spellcheck
> 2) punctuation
> ...


Perfect! What the hell is happening to literacy in our country? I blame smartphones in a large part, along with the failing schools (thanks to budget cuts).

Doomed.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

i frikin hate ediots who cant get there gramar and speling rite


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Perfect! What the hell is happening to literacy in our country? I blame smartphones in a large part, along with the failing schools (thanks to budget cuts).
> 
> Doomed.


Yes another aspect of the youth in our society that is going downhill at the speed of a freight train.

My question is, where will these people end up working? Or DO THEY work? Do they _plan_ on working? Because as someone who handles hiring, I can say with certainty that any resume or email communication with a single mistake- grammatical, spelling, whatever- isn't going into the "Interview" pile. It's going into the cylindrical file. If you can't be bothered to put maximum effort into something that always deserves maximum effort, how lazy will your actual _work_ be? Scary thought.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Yes another aspect of the youth in our society that is going downhill at the speed of a freight train.
> 
> My question is, where will these people end up working? Or DO THEY work? Do they _plan_ on working? Because as someone who handles hiring, I can say with certainty that any resume or email communication with a single mistake- grammatical, spelling, whatever- isn't going into the "Interview" pile. It's going into the cylindrical file. If you can't be bothered to put maximum effort into something that always deserves maximum effort, how lazy will your actual _work_ be? Scary thought.


Have you seen the movie "Idiocracy?"

That's where we are headed. It's very sad. And I have known people making decent money that can't form a coherent sentence. Very frustrating to me personally, I've been called a nerd and can't compete with the idiots.

Good to vent.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Things you might want to invest in:
> 
> 1) spellcheck
> 2) punctuation
> ...


If the poster is a male, then number 7 might be a bit pricey.

Can they make trans have fake periods now; or is that still being worked on?


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yall r doing great at bashing me i love it now i hope i have anough paper to print this

So in one word what would yall call me be turthful


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> What do you mean? Do you have any examples?


Supposed to be "not know about Uber and how they treat their drivers."

Far as examples, ask many drivers, read prior posts going back a few years to find out the garbage they have dealt with (constant change in pay, app, support, etc.).


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> Yall r doing great at bashing me i love it now i hope i have anough paper to print this
> 
> So in one word what would yall call me be turthful


Guber


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

stev1800 said:


> Yall r doing great at bashing me i love it now i hope i have anough paper to print this
> 
> So in one word what would yall call me be turthful


Ignorant


----------



## n00ps (Oct 24, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> yall r very rude to riders talk about them behide there back talk down to drivers that need advice complain about pay try to wrong the very company yall partner with if yall where not so darn greedy get another job if u dont like the work oh and a new name for yall is driveholes is what yall r when u conplain about a person getting in ur car so drivesholes if u dont like the job go get a job and yea yall can ban me from here to if yall want to i'm just being truthful for what i read and all the hateful things yall driveholes say


Is this a joke? There are so many misspelled words and so much poor grammar that I can't even take your thoughts seriously... It's like an encrypted message.

Oh... South Carolina. Makes sense now.


----------

